# Portsmouth, OH - F2 YF Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12386636

Scioto Co DP, F2, young female sable, maybe pure, opinions?








[/img]


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Coloring is almost identical to my daughter's dog with a little less black around her ears. There are twins everywhere tonight!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

I wonder how young........looks like she's been either bred alot or recently weaned a litter ??? Pretty girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

